

Prison Economics: How Fish and Coffee Become Cash - gatsby
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/st_prisoncurrencies/

======
misterbwong
tl;dr; The ranked list of valuable goods in prison: 1\. Mackerel 2\. Coffee
3\. Stamps 4\. Combination lock

Was expecting more of an analysis on prison economics. This article is really
just a list of "valuable" prison goods.

